
Show HN: Chrona, an open source solution to storing and sharing bookmarks - jmfurlott
https://chrona.io
======
ravinandansingh
The link to github source is incorrect:

Correct Link: [https://github.com/jmfurlott/chrona-
api](https://github.com/jmfurlott/chrona-api)

Somehow its redirecting to [https://github.com/jmfurlott/chroma-
api](https://github.com/jmfurlott/chroma-api)

(Typo error)

~~~
jmfurlott
Ha thanks for that catch!

